# Root on Galaxy Stellar



## Im Tojo (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello i am rather new to the forums. Im just asking for help on rooting my phone. It has the latest Jelly Bean update available for the stellar. Thanks.

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## swarlesbarkely (Mar 19, 2013)

google root debugfs for the galaxy s III and download the zip file. You should be able to find a guide too (xda probably). It worked for me on ics


----------



## LeoRex (Dec 1, 2012)

I tried to use the debugfs method to root my phone when I was at JB, but the process failed. I didn't look too much into it, but from the errors from the root attempt, I chalked it up to the root method being specific to ICS... I ended up flashing back to ICS, rooting, hiding the root than reupgrading to JB.


----------



## Dylan_Douglas (Jan 8, 2014)

How do you hide your root @LeoRex?

Sent from my SCH-I200 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## ghost901 (Nov 24, 2012)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.projectvoodoo.otarootkeeper


----------

